
Vatic – an interactive video annotation tool for computer vision research - washt
http://web.mit.edu/vondrick/vatic/
======
jszymborski
this'll be great for our biomedical lab, can totally see annotating microscopy
with this.

------
Sven7
This is great stuff.

Given the insane progress in speech\voice recognition in audio in the last 2-3
years, I have been wondering how soon we are going to see the same accuracy
levels for object rec in video. Lots and lots of new apps on the horizon...

------
bcherny
i didn't see a link to the github on the site, so for those wondering:
[https://github.com/cvondrick/vatic/](https://github.com/cvondrick/vatic/).

